# How to remove backup files from Clockwork Recovery?



## jl434 (Oct 19, 2011)

I used Clockwork Recovery to backup system data, and now I want to remove one of the backup file.

How can I do it?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

jl434 said:


> I used Clockwork Recovery to backup system data, and now I want to remove one of the backup file.
> 
> How can I do it?


Use a file manager and find the clockworkmod folder. Inside you'll see a backup folder, find the backup and delete it.. simple as that 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jl434 (Oct 19, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Use a file manager and find the clockworkmod folder. Inside you'll see a backup folder, find the backup and delete it.. simple as that
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Done, thz


----------

